# Retired Gunner



## Tville (Jun 29, 2005)

I am looking for a reliable/functional retired gunner. Does anyone have experience with one called Malcolm Retired Gun?

Would appreciate input?


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

link does not work


----------

